# Trail cam story.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

On the local ABC news last night a cop was asking any body who could identify the persons carrying his climber sticks and tree stand that his trail cam got the picture of. I guess he had the camera hdden very well from them{crooks}. As a cop he said that about 85 tree stands are reported stolen in this area each year.
A sports shop owner said that about 33% of his stand sales are to persons who have had their stands stolen. He recommends a strong motercycle cable and lock to keep them.

 Al


----------



## cgwilliams77 (Jan 15, 2010)

that is exactly why im leery of leaving my stands up over a long period of time. just cant trust people these days. :shake:


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

maybe its the sports shop owner... good for buisness lol!!  but i got my first treestand stolen this past year :eyeroll: never seemed to be much of a problem where i hunt but we usually always lock a big chain around it just incase.


----------

